# DJ Supernatural Wash Sponge Review



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

As many of you will know, sponges are not quite as terrible as you first learn when joining DW. Like many things, technique is so very important. With that in mind (and the disadvantages of sheepskin mitts), the Zymol Sponge is the King of the wash media for many pro's and 'serious amateurs' alike.

So, what have Dodo Juice brought to the table to try and topple the Zymol crown? :speechles

The DodoJuice Supernatural Wash Sponge. With an RRP close to £10, this better be good!



















So, apparently the Dodo SN Sponge is made of a more sophisticated material than the Zymol one. We'll get onto that later, but first, a few photos of the sponge in more detail...



















The actual sponge is quite dense, but very very soft. Much softer than any other sponge I have felt. Feels similar to the SN wax applicators. Here is a picture to try and show how dense the cell structure is...










And, a few comparisons pictures with its rivals...





































Slightly more open cell structure in Zymol sponge...










And for the actual test itself, I thought I would add in the popular B&Q Grout sponge...










*The actual test.*

The SN sponge sits very nicely in your hand. A good size, not too big, not too small.










Love how the dimples help it to mould round bumps and groves....










*After Washing Panel*

It actually holds the dirt a few layers below the top layer. Similar to the Z-sponge, but unlike the B&Q sponge which seems to leave the dirt on the surface of the sponge.




























*Rinsing. *

The SN sponge, does rinse well. In my opinion, it doesnt rinse as well as the Z-sponge or the B&Q sponge. Not sure if this is because of the more dense cell strucutre? :speechles However, after a thorough wash (washing machine), it does come back to 100% clean.

After rinsing...



















Still a few in-ground dirt particles.










Others are almost 100% clean though...



















I would like to say at this stage that although the B&Q sponge cleans the paint well, rinses well and cost just £2, it is nowhere near as good a sponge as the other 2. It is much harsher/less soft and seems to keep the dirt on the surface where is may harm paint (probably why it rinses so well).

Now, I know there is plenty of snobbery in detailing, but I honestly believe the grout sponge to be inferior by a considerable margin. It certainly has its place in detailing though. Think of it as the DemonShine of the sponge world. :thumb:

*Other observations...*

One of the most annoying things about the Zymol Sponge is how easily is rips. With this is mind, I used both the Zymol Sponge and the DJ SN Sponge quite 'roughly' on the grills, sills and bumpers.

The Z-sponge after half a wash... 










The SN-sponge after half a wash....










Yes, some slight snagging, not as bad as the Z-Sponge's tear. Perhaps this is because the cell structure is denser, so less easy to catch? Either way, major bummer how easily these rip. 

The SN sponge feels like it is made of a similar foam to that of a memory foam mattress. When used with warm water, it moulds to your hand and the paintwork, making the wash even better.

Here is a quick illustration of what I mean by its memory capabilities...























































Now, I'm not saying all go and cut up your mattresses, but the memory element certainly makes the sponge softer/more gentle.

*Conculsions*

Great, great sponge. £10 for a sponge is horrific though. £6 odd for the Zymol sponge is a hard enough pill to swallow, so at nearly double, is the SN sponge worth it? Honest answer; not sure. Whilst I am sure there will be people who will scoff at a 30 pictures review of a sponge, never mind pay £10 for one, this product is part of the SN range for a reason. It is the best sponge available barr none.

Yes, I honestly think it is better than the Zymol Sponge. Would I spend the extra on the SN sponge?- yes I would. Certainly I would keep it for my own cars, special cars etc as it is expensive, but then again, I am confident it is the best. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol good write up... not enough pics though andrew :lol: :lol:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice review, i've noticed the same as you about the grout sponge, seems to keep dirt in the top layer, I do half a panel and then rinse bucket it, but have still seen some swirls from the wash media.

Been looking into the zymol sponges think I might hold out for this one, any release date dodo?

Daz.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great review :thumb:

I've been using one of these for a few weeks now, absolutely love it now. Only thing I have found different is that I thought it rinsed amazing well, that was one of the highlights for me, yes it's dirty after wiping the car but a quick squeeze and shake in the bucket and it came out like new again :thumb:


----------



## robbo51 (May 1, 2007)

Good review
BUT
I just cant trust a sponge!! Even this one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice review andrew :thumb: will stick to zymol spongs me thinks. 
@ the above post - sponges are no more a risk at inflicting swirls than a mitt


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Great review. I have two of them now and love them. It works really well with ONR and I thought it realeased dirt real easily.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

robbo51 said:


> Good review
> BUT
> I just cant trust a sponge!! Even this one


Thing is you will always be able to see the dirt on a sponge. Cant say the same for wash mitts.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

The good old sponge/mitt war will never die :lol:

I do think it's down to personal choice, in my experience, a sponge is safer on really dirty cars as it rinses better than a mitt.

Each to their own though 

Great review OP :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks good might have to get one, ware did u get it from???


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great review, hmmm unsure if I would get one though... but to be honest I most probably will end up with one :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments on the review- really is a great sponge :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been using it for over a month now, i got one before it was officially released, and i 'm loving it. 
No matter how dirty the car is, small panels at a time, 2bm and a squeeze will get the jod done.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great review mate :thumb:

Thanks for taking the time to review all 3 side-by-side, a very informative review.

Something I didn't realise was the price.... But as it's 'meant' to be currently the best in it's field quality as costs .


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Very good thorough review there! Well done!


I'd like to stick-up for the B+Q sponge by saying that after only a few washes, it softens considerably so making your main gripe with them void, but I do agree they are a touch firm at first and that means a lot of folk won't be comfortable even doing the first few washes to soften them up.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Very good thorough review there! Well done!
> 
> I'd like to stick-up for the B+Q sponge by saying that after only a few washes, it softens considerably so making your main gripe with them void, but I do agree they are a touch firm at first and that means a lot of folk won't be comfortable even doing the first few washes to soften them up.


TIP: Leave the B&Q sponges to soak in a bucket of water for a couple of days to help soften them up before use. I made a mix of CG No rinse up and left them in there. :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice review Andrew :thumb: As always, quality comes at a price


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Great review, thanks mate


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Very good thorough review there! Well done!
> 
> I'd like to stick-up for the B+Q sponge by saying that after only a few washes, it softens considerably so making your main gripe with them void, but I do agree they are a touch firm at first and that means a lot of folk won't be comfortable even doing the first few washes to soften them up.


Agreed 1 - cracking review and looks like a quality product.

Agreed 2 - after a few wash sessions and an occasional machine wash, the B&Q sponge does soften up quite a bit.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

think ill stick to the z sponge easier to tear and i know that for a fact having put a small one in both of mine but £10 when the z sponge is 6 having a laugh i like buying a few so that i can split them one top and another bottom so £20 + delivery is abit bitter for 2 sponges and i thought Z were pricey sometimes!


----------



## cotte78 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great review, serious and informative.:thumb:

I have just started to wash with the Z sponge, and the 2BM. Like it a lot.

But to me, one of the advantages the sponge has, is that i just rise/squeeze it well after the wash. And then leave it in the bucket until next wash.

When i`m using mitts, they are rinsed/squeeze`d after wash, then left to dry, stored, and when i got a machine full of mits they get machinewashed, then left to dry again. 

But i see that you are machinewashing the sponges aswell, how often do you do that?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Very interesting fella, thanks for sharing the indepth write up.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a cracking write up, thanks very much.

The only thing that is putting me off slightly is the price, but as said quality does come at a price.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like the Schmitt at the face. I would try one but £10 as said before is a tad expensive when you then have to add postage at the usual high level as it cant be bought at a shop making it more like £13.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice review dude thanks :thumb:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

The SN sponge is a much more soft than a z sponge. The only thing I like more in the z sponge is that it is more easy to squeeze and reach small cracks. But overall I think SN sponge is a way more safer than the z sponge. And comes in white, so it easy to spot any garbage on it.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

burgmo3 said:


> Great review. I have two of them now and love them. It works really well with ONR and I thought it realeased dirt real easily.


Used my SN Sponge with ONR and love it, although the sponge was absolutely filthy afterwards, can I just throw it in the machine and wash it?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We'd recommend hand washing to ensure the foam is compressed enough to remove particles of dirt. Massage it like a compounding pad under a running tap, using neat car shampoo or washing up liquid if heavily soiled, then rinse with plain water until all the product has gone and it rinses clean. Allow to air dry.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Might have to give this ago as i didnt think much cop to my last swissvax washpuddle


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

This is one great sponge. It's soft, yet tough, easy to get the crap off, glides on the bodywork and is very strong, have used it 20+ times, no rips or tears or discolouration.

I machine wash every time it's used.

Okay it costs £9-10. It'll last you ages though. Very good product :thumb::thumb:


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We'd recommend hand washing to ensure the foam is compressed enough to remove particles of dirt. Massage it like a compounding pad under a running tap, using neat car shampoo or washing up liquid if heavily soiled, then rinse with plain water until all the product has gone and it rinses clean. Allow to air dry.


That is how I wash my sponge :thumb:.

I don't understand why some feel the need to put their sponges in the washing machine .

Come on, be fair, £10.00 for one sponge :lol: :lol: :lol:.
Think I'll be staying with my B&Q grout sponges :thumb:.


----------

